# Where Does Thread Algae Come From



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I never managed to solve my thread algae problem (and in fact it began to reproduce wildly) and am taking the opportunity to migrate to a new tank, a 20 high. I suspect the thread algae came in with some moss I ordered online, as it appeared shortly thereafter. But just checking, is that the usual vector of infestation? Thread Algae isn't some windborne pest I'm going to encounter again and again, right?


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Normally it come with water or plant. I did had threat algae before during first few months of every new tank. After that they just disappeared. Not sure why though. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Unfortunately algae spores are everywhere. If conditions are right they become full blown algae. It would be very hard if not impossible to eliminate this.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

houseofcards said:


> Unfortunately algae spores are everywhere. If conditions are right they become full blown algae. It would be very hard if not impossible to eliminate this.


Hmmmm... Okay. I guess my options are no tank or keep fighting it...


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> Hmmmm... Okay. I guess my options are no tank or keep fighting it...


Just keep your plant healthy and everything balance, eventually they will disappear. Meanwhile you can use tooth brush to remove thread algae so that they will not affect plant growth. 
Currently my tank is 2 weeks old, I'm facing green dust algae, some minor cyanobacteria between substrate and glass panel, a kind of unidentified algae with black wool appearance on Java moss, some unidentified green short dense hair like algae on rocks which I purposely keep ( only on rocks and old leaves of crypt since they get too much light and still settling in) 








, 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

All algae only in small amount accept the one in the picture

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

remember algae isn't always some thing bad..of course some of us see it as unsightly but remember that your parameters might be off..such as excess nutrients of some sort...once your able to get your things almost right get an algae fighting crew to help clear or some what take care of algae when it starts growing..


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Blue green (Cyanobacteria) algae is the worst. Nothing will eat it.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

patfat said:


> remember algae isn't always some thing bad..of course some of us see it as unsightly but remember that your parameters might be off..such as excess nutrients of some sort...once your able to get your things almost right get an algae fighting crew to help clear or some what take care of algae when it starts growing..


Well, I did huge water changes, reduced light, eliminated light, stopped fertilizing, removed the algae as much as possible, and it would spring back every time, reappearing overnight. Water params tested fine. It was very frustrating and eventually began to take over the aquarium after I got behind while on vacation. 

Strategy for the new tank is to let it run as a planter for a couple months with no livestock so I can dose Excel or AlgaeFix as necessary, also considering running a UV Filter full time in the tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> Unfortunately algae spores are everywhere. If conditions are right they become full blown algae. It would be very hard if not impossible to eliminate this.





ArchimedesTheDog said:


> Hmmmm... Okay. I guess my options are no tank or keep fighting it...


What I mean is you can't prevent the spores from being there. You can prevent them from becoming nuisance algae. 

What are your parameters: Age of setup, light and duration, dosing, co2, substrate, water change schedule


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Alright well remember this..it takes a little time to see a difference when you change something...things won't miraculously change overnight usually you want to change one thing see how those go if it doesn't work change another thing and then see how it goes this hobbie is all about being patient and taking your time nothing happens overnight or is quick as we want it to be


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

patfat said:


> Alright well remember this..it takes a little time to see a difference when you change something...things won't miraculously change overnight usually you want to change one thing see how those go if it doesn't work change another thing and then see how it goes this hobbie is all about being patient and taking your time nothing happens overnight or is quick as we want it to be


I spent months on it, genuinely. It really was a tenacious infestation. I'm chalking it up to the difficulties of maintaining water quality in a nano tank. I just wanted to know if I was expecting to have some sort of location-specific vulnerability to the _same_ infestation. 

Onward, upward.


----------

